# Woman Arrested After Lying About BREC Park Gang Rape



## Robert Carver (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.wafb.com/global/story.asp?s=1628949&ClientType=Printable



> There has been an arrest in the BREC Park gang rape case. Baton Rouge police arrested the so-called victim in the case. You'll remember every news outlet put out the warning -- to be on the look out for four rapist accused of raping a BREC park worker. Tuesday Baton Rouge police arrested 25-year-old Hedi Giles after she admitted to making the entire story up.
> 
> Police say Giles, *a Karate teacher* and BREC Center supervisor, was having consensual sex with three teenage boys, while a fourth one watched at the BREC facility on Flannery. Giles originally told police she was being raped by the boys, when another BREC supervisor walked while the sex act was in progress. Police now say Giles just made the story up to explain the fact that she was having sex with teenage boys.
> 
> Giles is now charged four counts of carnal knowledge of a juvenile and another separate sex charge in an unrelated incident involving another teenage boy. Giles was also charged with filing a false police report.



I am sure she was just teaching them ground defense techniques.


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 5, 2004)

I would imagine submission techniques came into play also.

This woman could have destroyed some young lives if she had maintained her story. And, in present society; women who have suffered real incidents of rape might be influenced not to report it -- the trauma suffered, the missplaced personal feeling of 'shame', the feeling of being doubted -- it is a sad thing. and moreso because she was reported as a m.a. instructor.

This person has problems that are best served by professional help, and perhaps; a jail term.


----------



## Seig (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NYCRonin _
> *I would imagine submission techniques came into play also.
> 
> This woman could have destroyed some young lives if she had maintained her story. And, in present society; women who have suffered real incidents of rape might be influenced not to report it -- the trauma suffered, the missplaced personal feeling of 'shame', the feeling of being doubted -- it is a sad thing. and moreso because she was reported as a m.a. instructor.
> ...


With repeated smacks to the head.


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 12, 2004)

Burlap sack therapy: 

1) Place the offender in a burlap sack. 
2) Beat him/her repeatedly with sticks. 
3) This makes the therapist feel a LOT better.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah...Self-defense...right...yeah, if you ever are forced into that position by a woman...suuuure!...Man, that's sick...


----------

